# Clickable Rollitup.org banner



## dirtyal1223 (Oct 4, 2007)

This site should make the ROLLITUP.ORG banner on the top clickable so it will take you back to the homepage. Pretty basic.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 5, 2007)

all fixed up.


----------



## RASCALONE (Oct 5, 2007)

now thats damn good service!!!thats why im here,you get everything you need!!!


----------



## dirtyal1223 (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome, thanx!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 5, 2007)

RASCALONE said:


> now thats damn good service!!!thats why im here,you get everything you need!!!


I need some papers, i'm out can the ganja god help me?


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 5, 2007)

ngt i have put them in the mail... should be there in 1-3 days


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Oct 10, 2007)

I always clicked on 'Marijuana Growing' folder on the left hand side of the page for this purpos, but know i know another...


----------



## Dankdude (Oct 15, 2007)

How about dropping the fake Bud adds.... It takes away from this site's credibility.


----------



## dirtyal1223 (Oct 16, 2007)

They have to pay for this site with something. Those are some of the only advertisers that a pro-bud site will get. Besides every online head shop and seed shop there is.


----------



## Dankdude (Oct 16, 2007)

Well there are pro-bud, pro-hemp clothing sites. 

Hemp Clothing

Hippie Clothes, Jam Band T-shirts, & Hemp Goods at Soul-Flower.com

Rawganique.com Hemp Clothing, Hemp Products, Organic Cotton Linens

Hemp Clothing

StickyThreads.Net - Premium threads for hip heads! Marijuana tee shirts. Marijuana clothing.

HappyHippie: Hippie Clothing, Hemp Clothing, Eco-friendly, Organic Products, Going Green, Hippie Clothing

You may see if they have affiliate programs.


----------



## dirtyal1223 (Oct 16, 2007)

Touche, but hemp companies still may want to separate themselves from the drug scene of hemp. Not even that they WANT to be they have to because of business relationships and it;s hard enough to sell hemp clothing. No one believes in it, YET.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Dankdude if you would like to pay for the sponsor space to be removed you are more then welcome.


----------

